# Any info for OLD RADCO



## A.D. Const (Jul 14, 2006)

Old unit manufacturer by Carrier Corporation. Obviosly needs replacement, but I can't get much info from the tag. Hope this is enough

Model # 617ana 030-A
Product # 617ANA030008AAAE
Serial # 1291H04089

This is an Air Handler with Electric Heat strip

If anyone can provide any info. on this unit would be very useful such as date manufactured and SEER rating if available. I can't find K/w info however, it states that it has "Heatpack installed" #314995-708, I hope this means something to some bryant or Carrier service person.

*The condenser*

Bryant: Model # 69anx03000abaa. Product # 690an030-B

Based on Model # I gather that it is a 2 1/2 ton, but I cant tell if it is a Heat pump or not. Hope anyone could help me with this one. Thanks


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I can't tell you based on the numbers. You probably could call your local Carrier supply house and they might give you the info you are seeking based on the numbers. But, if I were on site, I would look through the condensor fan motor grill to see if there was a reversing valve between the compressor and the line-set (google heat pump reversing valve for a picture) no reversing valve..then it's an a/c. As for the Kw question, you want to count the number of elements in the air handler. Perhaps someone can describe how to identify the elements... count the number of ceramic isolators, divide that number in two and that will give you the number of elements. Now, remember this, it's 5 kw per element.

Example: You count six ceramic isolators, then you have three elements. three elements x 5kw makes it a 15 kw strip heat setup. I hope this wasn't too confusing.


----------



## A.D. Const (Jul 14, 2006)

flashheatingand said:


> I can't tell you based on the numbers. You probably could call your local Carrier supply house and they might give you the info you are seeking based on the numbers. But, if I were on site, I would look through the condensor fan motor grill to see if there was a reversing valve between the compressor and the line-set (google heat pump reversing valve for a picture) no reversing valve..then it's an a/c. As for the Kw question, you want to count the number of elements in the air handler. Perhaps someone can describe how to identify the elements... count the number of ceramic isolators, divide that number in two and that will give you the number of elements. Now, remember this, it's 5 kw per element.
> 
> Example: You count six ceramic isolators, then you have three elements. three elements x 5kw makes it a 15 kw strip heat setup. I hope this wasn't too confusing.


Thanks for your input, flashheatingand


----------



## RadcoNC (Apr 16, 2012)

We can make the coils for this unit.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

It's a 2.5 ton system. The 30 in the model numbers breaks down as such: 

12, 000 British Thermal Units equals one ton. 

Drop the three zeros, using the 12 meaning one ton. Double it and you'd have 24 for a two ton. Add half of one ton, 6, to that and you'll be at 2.5 tons or 30.


----------

